# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  σβήνει το dvd

## freedomman

καλησπερα 

έχω ένα dvd sony DVP-NS585P. Εκεί που παίζει μετά από λίγο κάνει restart και η επανέρχεται ή κάνει συνεχόμενα restart.

υποπτεύομαι κάποιο πυκνωτή στο τροφοδοτικό αλλά επειδή δε διαθέτω καπασιτόμετρο και δε λέει να τους βγάζω όλους έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## ultra

Δεν βγαζεις καμμια φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του?

----------


## freedomman

αυτο ειναι το τροφοδοτικο2011-03-15 22.12.03.jpg

----------


## ultra

Βαλτο παλι μεσα στο κουτι του, συνεδεσε το και βαλε ενα πολυμετρο στα +12V και μετα στα +5V.
Αναψε το και δες αν κανει διακοπες στην ταση τροφοδοσιας οσο λειτουργει.

----------


## freedomman

τα 5 έρχονται για λιγο μετα σβήνει το βγαζω απο τη μπριζα για να ξαναδουλεψει

----------


## ultra

Για δοκιμασε τωρα να βαλεις το τροφοδοτικο να δουλεψει μονο του, χωρις να εχεις κουμπωσει την φυσα προς το DVD.
Μετρα παλι αν τα 5V ερχονται και μετα φευγουν, η ερχονται κανονικα

----------


## freedomman

εχει 2 θεσεις για 5v στη μια τα εχω στην αλλη παταω το διακοπτη και τα εχω για πολυ λιγο οταν βγαλω τη φυσα στη δευτερη δεν τα εχω καθολου

----------


## ultra

αν καταλαβα καλα, σε καποιο πιν της κλεμας επρεπε να εχεις 5V, και δεν εχεις-ανεξαρτητα απο το αν η φυσα ειναι συνδεδεμενη η οχι.
Ειναι ετσι?

----------


## freedomman

σε 2 πιν EV +5V και SW +5V στο δευτερο χωρις φυσα δεν τα εχω και με φυσα τα εχω για λιγο

----------


## ultra

Δηλαδη κανει restart οταν χανονται τα 5V απο το πιν sw?

----------


## freedomman

αυτο ακριβός

----------


## Nemmesis

πυκνωτες πυκνωτες πυκνωτες... τοσο κλασικο πλεον.. και αφου μαλιστα σου βγαζει και ταλαντωση...

----------


## freedomman

το θεμα ειναι ποιος? εχεις κανα σχεδιο για το μοντελο αυτο?

----------


## ultra

Ξερεις, ειναι σημαντικο να διαπιστωσεις οτι η βλαβη προερχεται απο το τροφοδοτικο, γιατι σε αλλη περιπτωση, μπορει να μπαινεις στον κοπο να αλλαζεις ηλεκτρολυτικους κπλ. και στο τελος να διαπιστωνεις οτι το τροφοδοτικο μεν δουλευει, αλλα υπαρχει και αλλη βλαβη που δεν επισκευαζεται. Γιατι αν η βλαβη ειναι αλλου, αστα...

----------


## Nemmesis

μιλαμε για ενα κοστος του 1ευρω και 5λεπτα η αλλαγη ολων των πυκνωτων... ειναι προτιμοτερο πιστευω απο 2-3 μερες κουβεντας εδω μεσα...

----------


## GSR600

> μιλαμε για ενα κοστος του 1ευρω και 5λεπτα η αλλαγη ολων των πυκνωτων... ειναι προτιμοτερο πιστευω απο 2-3 μερες κουβεντας εδω μεσα...


+1
Αλλαξε τους ολους δεν ειναι και παρα πολλοι.

----------


## freedomman

μαγκάκια τζίφος δανείστηκα ένα καπασιτόμετρο και τους μέτρησα όλοι είναι καλοί

----------


## xrhstos1978

Αυτό μου το έκανε και το δικό μου DVD Panasonic recorderέγραφε 10 δευτερόλεπτα και έκανε restart! Και φυσικά το δισκάκι άχρηστο μετά. Τελικά έφταιγαν τα δισκάκια TDK! Είχα δέκα και μου χάλασε τα 9, το δέκατο το έβαλα στο πς και δεν το έγραφε ούτε ο υπολογιστής. Μόλις έβαλα Αλη μάρκα δισκάκια ήταν οκ. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας :Unsure:

----------


## freedomman

μα δεν εχει σχέσει αυτο που λες. 
είναι θέμα τροφοδοσίας. και χωρίς δίσκο το κάνει

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

εχεις  διοδο shotky  στο τροφοδοτικο που διακοπτει,  σου βγαζει  wellcome  και μετα σβηνει και ανοιγει παλι

----------


## freedomman

αυτό ακριβώς μισό να τσεκαρω αυτο που λες τι είδος διοδου ειναι αυτη? πως θα την αναγνωρισω?

----------


## Nemmesis

> μαγκάκια τζίφος δανείστηκα ένα καπασιτόμετρο και τους μέτρησα όλοι είναι καλοί


 το θεμα ξερεις ειναι με την ESR του πυκνωτη... και καλως να φαινεται στην χωρητικοτητα (ειδικα οταν ζεσταθει με το ξεκολλημα) δεν εχει κανενα νοημα αν δεν ξερεις την εσωτερικη αντισταση του πυκνωτη...

----------


## freedomman

> το θεμα ξερεις ειναι με την ESR του πυκνωτη... και καλως να φαινεται στην χωρητικοτητα (ειδικα οταν ζεσταθει με το ξεκολλημα) δεν εχει κανενα νοημα αν δεν ξερεις την εσωτερικη αντισταση του πυκνωτη...


και τι προτείνεις να τους αλλάξω όλους?

----------


## freedomman

καμιά ιδέα ρε μαγκάκια?

----------

